# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Nấc thang thiên đường ngoạn mục ở Hoa Kỳ - nac thang thien duong o Hoa Ky

## e63

Cầu thang Haiku còn được gọi là “Nấc thang thiên đường”, là một dốc đường mòn đi bộ đường dài trên đảo Oahu.


Đường mòn bắt đầu như một cái thang bằng gỗ đơn giản, bậc thang tăng dần về phía vách đá ở phía nam thung lũng Iku. Nó được cài đặt trong Thế chiến II để tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho việc xây dựng một đài phát thanh khổng lồ, nằm bí mật ẩn trong một ngọn núi lửa ngưng hoạt động đã lâu.

Khác với các trạm phát thanh khác, trạm phát thanh của hải quân Hoa Kỳ không sử dụng bất kỳ tòa tháp nào cả, chỉ có cáp ăng-ten chạy dọc giữa các vách đá trong thung lũng Iku, cùng với một tòa nhà trên đỉnh núi ở độ cao khoảng 850 m, để truyền tải các tín hiệu đến các tàu ngầm xa xôi tận vùng vịnh Tokyo (Nhật Bản) hay kết nối liên lạc giữa quận Wahiawa với trạm hải quân Hoa Kỳ.

Đầu những năm 1950, người ta thay thế 3.922 bậc cầu thang gỗ bằng kim loại để giảm bớt nguy hiểm cho người đi bộ đường dài trong thời tiết mưa liên tục. Cầu thang được thay thế khá hẹp, chỉ có thể lưu thông một chiều.

Vào cuối những năm 1960, đài phát thanh được chuyển đổi thành một trạm hệ thống định vị (trạm OMEGA), khi đó việc bảo trì cầu thang đã chấm dứt. Dưới tác hại của thiên nhiên, cầu thang bị xói mòn, bị gỉ sét khủng khiếp và nguy hiểm. Vì vậy, khu vực này đã chính thức đóng cửa vào năm 1987, không cho công chúng viếng thăm cũng như du khách đi bộ đường dài để cho quá trình tu sửa.

Đến năm 2003, Cầu thang Haiku đã được sửa chữa xong, tổng chi phí sửa chữa là 875.000 đôla. Một số tiền không nhỏ mà chính quyền thành phố Honolulu bỏ ra, cho nên họ không có kế hoạch mở cửa cầu thang trở lại cho người dân viếng thăm vì lo ngại về trách nhiệm.

Trong quá khứ, người dân sử dụng cầu thang này như một điểm dừng chân lí tưởng, họ thường leo lên những nấc cuối cùng cầu thang để có một cái nhìn bao quát về cảnh quan tuyệt vời xung quanh. Cho đến ngày hôm nay, cầu thang vẫn chưa mở cửa trở lại. Một số người đi bộ đường dài vẫn khao khát đến một ngày nào đó, nó mở cửa trở lại và người ta lại có cơ hội được leo lên đó để ngắm nhìn quanh cảnh tuyệt đẹp từ trên xuống.

Hình ảnh về nấc thang thiên đường:



Cầu thang bị gỉ sét do mưa khi chưa được sửa chữa.



Cầu thang Haiku khi còn là những bậc gỗ.



Bạn có thể thấy đường cao tốc H3 bên dưới, trông như một con rắn thông qua vùng vịnh Kaneohe và dần dần khuất dạng trong dãy núi Koolau.





Cầu thang được chia làm 4-5 phần rộng phình ra giữa mỗi đoạn thang, để cho người ta nghỉ ngơi. Đó cũng là cách giải quyết lối đi cho những người đi ngược chiều qua cầu thang hẹp này.



Đây là quang cảnh phía bắc, bạn có thể nhìn thấy thị trấn Kaawa và vịnh Kaneohe.







Cầu thang ẩn hiện trong sương mù.



Con đường đi lên và xuống không phải dễ dàng, có khá nhiều chỗ dốc.





Ăng-ten này đã được sử dụng để liên lạc với các hạm đội hải quân trong Thế chiến II.

----------


## Woona

Cheo leo nhưng đẹp  :love struck: 
xảy chân 1 cái thì xuống địa ngục luôn đó  :cuoi1:

----------

